# Cartouche Epson non reconnue



## GAMME (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'imprimante cx3650 epson
et la cartouche noire ne veut pas être reconnue alors que c'est la seule qui soit de chez epson ,
les 3 autres sont des compatibles.

Y' a til une astuce, un conseil pour me permettre de ne pas perdre ma cartouche pleine. 

A plus ;

Merci.


----------



## pockette (22 Avril 2011)

Je ressort un vieux sujet, mais j'avais trouvé une solution à ce problème sur le blog d'encreservices.fr alors je vous en fait part ^^

C'est par ici l'article : Résolution des problèmes avec vos compatibles Epson ! 

Ca en aidera plus d'un


----------

